

Facebook, Find My iPhone - erickerr
http://erickerr.com/facebook-find-my-iphone

======
deedubaya
Why not just allow you to take a picture with the front facing camera?
Simpler, will work with a modern iPhone, photographic evidence of the person
who has your phone.

------
osuburger
The only downside I could see to this would be people freaking out because it
would seem like Facebook is "tracking" them on their phones all the time. But
I think it would be super useful if you did ever have your phone stolen.

------
gee_totes
_This would effectively give you the full identity of whoever stole your
phone_

Not necessarily. Many people have fake names, etc on Facebook.

